# Tipping private chef



## mcroberson (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello, I’m not a chef but I’m looking for opinions on what an appropriate tip for a chef for a private event would be. 
I currently have a private cooking lesson and dinner for my wife and I scheduled for our anniversary. It will be held at a location where they typically have group cooking classes. 
The current cost breakdown is $300 for the chef and space rental and approximately $60 for food. 
I would love to have some opinions of appropriate tip amounts.
Thanks in advance


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Does the Chef get the whole $300 ??????


----------



## mcroberson (Oct 22, 2020)

chefbillyb said:


> Does the Chef get the whole $300 ??????


No, that's for the space and chef. I don't know what the breakdown for that would be.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

What I was wondering was, is this his/her business or are they working for a set amount from someone else. Like the owner gets $200, Chef gets a $100. If thats the case then a tip would be ok. If he/she is getting all of the $300 that includes the rental then they s/b ok....In either case, if you feel they did a real good job an extra $50 would be well appreciated. What time should I be there......


----------



## mcroberson (Oct 22, 2020)

chefbillyb said:


> What I was wondering was, is this his/her business or are they working for a set amount from someone else. Like the owner gets $200, Chef gets a $100. If thats the case then a tip would be ok. If he/she is getting all of the $300 that includes the rental then they s/b ok....In either case, if you feel they did a real good job an extra $50 would be well appreciated. What time should I be there......


Ok, thank you. $50 is where I was leaning but just wasn't quite sure. The chef does not own the kitchen so I believe as you described a $200/$100 split is probably a realistic assumption.


----------

